# Yuk Feet



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 12, 2019)

When I was 16, I hopped from LA to Seattle with a couple. They had a kid around my age who had Athlete's Feet really bad. I let him use my sleeping bag a couple times. Weeks later when I was heading to Alabama, I caught it. IThe tried for months everything I could to get rid of it. 

The way I got rid of it, I had to buy new Shoes, Socks, Clothes, and sleeping bag and throw everything away. I went barefoot for a week. Every evening I'd soak my feet in the creek for 3 hours. It took about 4 days, but it all cleared up. Just having new shoes and socks kept it from coming back.


----------

